# Should'a Bought One A Long Time Ago....



## Splat (Jun 13, 2016)

So my fuel pump went on my Chevy pickup. I got one from Amazon, dropped the tank, and replaced the in-tank pump. Move ahead 3 months later and the truck just ain't the same. Seems the pump ain't pumping like it was or should. Arrrghh!  Fresh wiring up to the battery, a new filter, and seemingly no restrictions in the lines so I know it was the pump. God, I hate in-tank pumps!  The problem is I have about a full tank of fuel and all my friends who would help are out on vacation. So I'm at Harbor Freight picking up some latex gloves and line wrenches for this job and something catches my eye. An engine hoist is something that I've always scoffed at buying because I never needed one for its specifically intended application.  There's been times where I could'a used one... like when I got my Heavy 10!...and a bunch of other times when I had to lift and move heavy things.
So I got the 2-ton hoist with a coupon and put'er together in 30mins. After unbolting the bed this hoist made easy work of lifting the bed up and letting me get to the fuel pump. Getting the bed back I had a helper working the hoist while I kept the bed in position. Sooo easy compared to tilting the bed, cutting an access hole in the bed, or begging your friends with beer to help you. Today I used the hoist to help remove a tree stump. I didn't think it would work but it definitely helped. Man, I should'a bought one a long time ago!


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 13, 2016)

Now you will pick up heavy stuff again.


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 13, 2016)

This is how it starts, first an engine hoist, then a forklift....It never ends


----------



## Uglydog (Jun 13, 2016)

I started with a borrowed engine hoist.
He now stores it here.
As JimDawson has correctly identified now I've got two gantries. One inside, one outside.
Ain't nothing to heavy now.
Well nothing that can't be lifted with the forklift that I'll need to get....

Daryl
MN


----------



## MikeWi (Jun 13, 2016)

I got away without the hoist until I bought the lathe.  I used to  hang a couple blocks from the hay mow in the barn and pick up the bed that way.   I love being able to do that with pickup trucks. LOL


----------



## chips&more (Jun 13, 2016)

Don’t tell your neighbors/friends you have it. Or they will borrow it and you will never see it again!


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jun 13, 2016)

when i did the fuel pump on my old tahoe i cut a hole in the floor and made a access panel...no dropping tanks for me


----------



## Billh50 (Jun 14, 2016)

I cut a hole in the bed of the wife's truck to replace the fuel pump. then pop riveted some strip on the edges and screwed down the piece I cut out.
I have an engine lift that I used once. We got it when the wife went to clean out a house and she was told to take it to the dump. When it got here I checked it out and said "that stays here"


----------



## Groundhog (Jun 14, 2016)

Good move. A friend (mechanic) also swears it is easier to remove the pickup bed then the tank. Especially when the tank is near full.


----------



## CraigB1960 (Jun 14, 2016)

Yes, my hoist has saved the day several times.  A must have when you need it!


----------



## Splat (Jun 14, 2016)

Yes, I was really giving myself a headache deciding which way to go...access hole in bed, drop tank, enlist friends to lift off bed, etc... I gotta admit I'm glad I went in-line pump. This would be the third truck I've went inline with. ACDelco or Delphi is what I always go with but these pumps don't seem to last nowhere near as long as they used to. Is it the new gas formulations?


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 14, 2016)

Removing the bed the easy way


----------

